

“I was a Nazi, and here’s why” - gruseom
http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/books/2013/05/i-was-a-nazi-and-heres-why.html

======
NameNickHN
Following a movement or an ideology is fine but when you start breaking
international law and doing crimes against humanity, you can explain to me why
you did it all you want. I don't care. Somewhere along the line you stopped
thinking (or never thought at all) and that's where you lost me.

~~~
NameNickHN
Hm, down voted? For having a strong opinion about people who think they are
above other people?

~~~
chris_wot
I somewhat disagree with you, but I think in this case the downvote was
unwarranted. I have voted you up because your opinion is interesting, at the
very least.

------
pingou
Interesting read, I wonder why Marianne Schweitzer extracted what interested
her in Melita Maschmann's letters then destroyed them.

------
prollyignored
Action <-> Reaction.

Was Germany humiliated after WW-I ?

Were public and self-identified jews, extravagant enough to warrant hatred ?

Let us take Cuba, South America, Afghanistan, Iran, Iraq for example. Both
points hold true in each. We have a new, successful Anti- __ __movement.

Isn't it pretty __darn __obvious where the hate comes from ?

The solution, popular since the 60s is sadly the only way out.

"Love Not War"

